# My wife, the Winner!



## wingshooter1002

this past weekend, my wife and i were entered into a trout derby at lake mcswain in northern california. i was using a med. kastmaster, silver and blue first thing opening morning. i had a hit on the first cast, but lost him as i got him close to the bank. not two minutes later, my wife hit a grand slam landing this beautiful, money tagged fish on a metalic green roostertail. she is awesom. she got 188 dollars out of it. we caught 5 more rainbows after that and released one of them. on day two of the derby, there were mabey 5 fish caught between everyone. it was cold, and rainy and just a crappy day. here is a pic of my wife with her winning fish. take note of the tag.







here is her earnings






here is the trout we kept






and here is my very first ever rainbo trout or trout of any kind for that matter.






hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Anonymous

That's really cool. Congrats to your wife on getting into the money. Trout derbies are so much fun, I wish we had them here. Way to go on a good day of fishing.


----------



## Jim

Did the pics disappear or is it me?


----------



## Anonymous

jimmyt said:


> Did the pics disappear or is it me?



Not you Jim. I can't see them either :? 


Sounds like it was a good time. Hope to see those pictures soon  


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous

I can see em fine.


----------



## JustFishN

Cant see them here either!?!? 

Bryce, what are you using? We are on firefox here plus I tried in explorer and cant see them.


----------



## Jim

BRYCE said:


> I can see em fine.



Bryce are you joking or serious? I right click on the x and do properties, then i copy the URL and it comes out page not found?


----------



## JustFishN

I did the same thing Jimmy, and I can't see them either.


----------



## wingshooter1002

lemme see if i can fix that.


----------



## wingshooter1002

can yall see em now?


----------



## Anonymous

jimmyt said:


> BRYCE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see em fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryce are you joking or serious? I right click on the x and do properties, then i copy the URL and it comes out page not found?
Click to expand...


I am serious. I can see them all.


----------



## Jim

I see them now! 

Bryce has a supercomputer! :wink:


----------



## Anonymous

Yup can see them all now!!


----------



## wingshooter1002

i had moved them to a separate bucket on my photobucket and i guess that screwed with the link. many more pics to come.


----------



## G3 Bassman

Nice one, wingshooter. Your "wife" did great that day. What a coincidence that my wife also caught a money fish that day, too. It, too, was also worth $188. The next day was bad, though, that I only caught one fish. It really was very windy and rainy.


----------



## wingshooter1002

yeah that second day did suck. i know your wife also caught a tag, but i left it up to you to glorify her.


----------

